# Really Cockeyed Leg, Runt.



## johnny360 (Jul 26, 2020)

Im not so sure this is an emergency but I didnt know where else to put this without peeving the admins.

Chicken newbie and I have a group of 3 (7 total) that are a little younger than the other 4 but I keep them separated from the older ones.

One of the younger ones has this really obscure leg. I am not sure its Splayed or Spraddled but I could be wrong.

It sticks straight back behind it. It doesnt seem to want to use it. Attached picture

Any ideas, suggestions, etc?

I thank you for your time.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hey, I'm an admin, I'd never get peeved at posting in the wrong place. I'd move it if it was that important to me which most of the time it isn't.

Anyway, that looks like the foot is also turned. If it is, that's a hip issue. It might be out of the socket. There isn't much you can do about it, that would be for a vet to x-ray to confirm it and see if they can maneuver it back into place.


----------



## johnny360 (Jul 26, 2020)

Sorry for the assumption. Some admins on boards freak out. Glad youre not one of those.

Thanks for the insights. If there is nothing a vet can do, will the chicken be ok?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Probably not. There is a test you can do, see if there is any feeling in the foot. Run your finger along the foot to see if tries to grab your finger, if it doesn't then nerve damage has been done and probably won't come back.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

We are pretty laid back about most things here, we do have our triggers though just not something like this  besides, it is a medical issue so it pretty much fits here.

I agree with Robin, she needs a vet. You really don't want to mess with bones at this age, they are so fragile yet.

Welcome!


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

What the ladies said! I've had this happen twice in the past year and both passed the foot nerve test, so I did the manipulation and was lucky both times. The birds were fine and in a few weeks they were zipping around and you would not have known there was a bone issue. We deal with farm vets and they generally say cull the bird and I just can't do that if there is a fighting chance. An x-ray is the way to do this correctly.


----------

